
Ask HN: Reading list for computing and mind topics(s)? - mhuusko5
Hi all. The short of it is below are some fields&#x2F;areas of which I (and I think, many others) am interested, read a lot of papers, follow news and peers, and do some work&#x2F;experimentation, but through a weird turn of events am basically book-naïve.<p>Fields (+):<p>F-SwrD:   Software (Virtual&#x2F;Interaction) Design<p>F-SwrE:   Software Engineering<p>F-Phi:    Philosophy (Logic; Metaphysics; of Mind)<p>F-Bio:    Bio&#x2F;neuroscience<p>F-ArcD:   Architectural Design<p>F-SocE:   Social Organisation&#x2F;Eng.<p>F-Cmp:    Computing Science<p>Fields (-):<p>F-Inf:    Information Science<p>F-IndD:   Industrial Design<p>F-Psy:    Psychology<p>F-Lng:    Linguistics<p>F-ArtE:   Artistic Engineering<p>(Note: Areas overlap each other and their containing fields; up for interpretation; rough organisation..)<p>Areas (+):<p>A-NatInt:  Natural HCI           (F-SwrD, F-SwrE, F-Psy, F-Bio, etc.)<p>A-Consc:   Consciousness&#x2F;&quot;Hard Problem&quot;    (F-Phi, F-Bio, etc.)<p>A-Collab:  Open Collaboration    (F-SwrD, F-ArcD, F-SocE, F-Psy, etc.)<p>A-AugM:    Aug. Mind             (F-SwrD, F-Bio, F-SocE, F-Psy, etc.)<p>Areas (-):<p>A-Apps:    App &amp; System Arch.    (F-SwrE, etc.)<p>A-MMap:    Ident.&#x2F;Mind Mapping   (F-SwrD, F-Bio, F-Psy, etc.)<p>A-Mem:     Memory                (F-Bio, F-Inf, etc.)<p>A-VisA:    Visual&#x2F;Decl. Abstractions    (F-SwrD, F-SwrE, F-IndD, F-Phi, F-Psy, etc.)<p>A-Async:   Async&#x2F;Conc. Systems   (F-SwrE, F-Cmp, etc.)<p>A-PortC:   Portable Code&#x2F;APIs    (F-SwrE, F-Cmp, etc.)<p>A-VRAR:    VR&#x2F;AR                 (F-SwrD, F-SwrE, F-Cmp, etc.)<p>A-Sust:    Sustainable Living    (F-ArcD, F-SocE, etc.)<p>A-Cog:     Mood&#x2F;Cognition 	 (F-Bio, F-Psy, etc.)
======
mhuusko5
Hit character limit, continued..

Any help gathering even just a few great reads on any (directly related; or
thinking-shaping) would be greatly appreciated. I know there's some famous
reading lists out there already that would cover many of these (feel free to
pull from them, if vetted personally), like Alan Kay's
([http://www.squeakland.org/resources/books/readingList.jsp](http://www.squeakland.org/resources/books/readingList.jsp))
but I'd like recent (within a decade) books as well as historical, and for the
recommendations to be target/purpose free (I think that Alan Kay one was for
business students..).

